# FR: enough to - adverb / pronoun



## whiffet

Bonjour tout le monde. Comment est-ce que j'utilise "enough" comme un nom ? Ou dans une tournure comme "enough to kill a horse" ?

"He drank enough (C.O.D.) to kill a horse."

Il buvait [?] à tuer un cheval."

Avez-vous cette expression en France ?


----------



## Goug

I a bu assez pour tuer un cheval.

Je ne trouve pas d'expression équivalente, mais je cherche...


----------



## whiffet

*Assez* ? Vraiment ? Mais ici, est-ce que *assez* a été utilisé comme un nom ? C'est possible ? Je ne vous doute pas ; je ne suis que surpris, c'est tout.

La raison pour laquelle je n'y ai pensé pas, c'est car ma dictionnaire m'a dit que *assez* ne peut pas utiliser comme ça.

Merci vraiment.


----------



## Goug

En fait, assez est ici un adverbe.


----------



## Cath.S.

Whiffet, are you sure _enough_ is not simply an adverb that modifies _drank?_
Could we not replace it with another adverb like _sufficiently_
_=>_
_He drank sufficiently to kill a horse?_
Tell me what you think.


----------



## whiffet

Ah, oui oui...de ma part, quelle bêtise ! Merci merci.


----------



## whiffet

Je crois que la signification est le même, mais, en anglais, "enough" est sûrement un pronom ici. Je n'sais pas traduire ceci...


I have had enough.

Enough is enough.

(&c.) 

Ceci ne vous répond pas probablement. Faisez-moi savoir ce que vous pensez...


----------



## Goug

J'en ai assez!
Assez, c'est assez!

Hope it helps...


----------



## Cath.S.

> Could we not replace it with another adverb like _sufficiently_
> _=>_
> _He drank sufficiently to kill a horse?_
> Tell me what you think.


Is sufficiently a pronoun here?


----------



## clairet

From my English dictionary: 'enough (as adverb) "so as to be sufficient", "as much as necessary" ' (Collins Concise).  It doesn't have to be a pronoun and, I believe, isn't in this case.


----------



## RuK

answers.com to the rescue:

enough (ĭ-nŭf') 
adj.- Sufficient to meet a need or satisfy a desire; adequate: enough work to keep us all busy. See synonyms at sufficient.

pron.- An adequate number or quantity: “The Gods above should give,/They have enough and we do poorly live” (Henry David Thoreau).

adv.- To a satisfactory amount or degree; sufficiently: Is the fish cooked enough?
       Very; fully; quite: We were glad enough to leave.
       Tolerably; rather: She sang well enough, but the show was a failure.
interj.
       Used to express impatience or exasperation: You've been practicing the guitar all afternoon. Enough!

Pity foreigners. It's hard enough to spell the damn word, look at all the different things we make it mean!


----------



## Cath.S.

> adj.- Sufficient to meet a need or satisfy a desire; adequate: *enough work* to keep us all busy. *Assez / suffisamment de travail*
> pron.- An adequate number or quantity: “The Gods above should give,/*They have enough* and we do poorly live” (Henry David Thoreau). _*Ils ont assez / suffisamment* but we could also say *Ils ont ce qu'il leur faut*_
> adv.- To a satisfactory amount or degree; sufficiently: Is the fish *cooked enough*? Le poisson est-il *assez cuit* ?
> Very; fully; quite: We were *glad enough* to leave. _Nous étions *très contents* de partir._ This is the only case where we can't use assez / suffisamment
> Tolerably; rather: She sang *well enough*, but the show was a failure. Elle chantait *assez bien*
> Used to express impatience or exasperation: You've been practicing the guitar all afternoon. *Enough! Assez ! / Ça suffit* !


----------



## Cath.S.

[...]

Comment se fait-il qu'_enough _soit considéré comme un pronom ? Cette question me turlupine.


----------



## RuK

Tu as l'air d'avoir raison, mais les grammariens diraient peut-être qu'on remplace "but he drank sufficient water", un adjectif qualifiant un nom sous-entendu. Je n'en sais rien, je suis en dessus de nulle pour la grammaire, et quand je m'y mets je me prends les pieds dans le tapis à peu près à chaque fois.


----------



## Cath.S.

J'ai une autre idée pour traduire _enough _dans le contexte de Whiffet, sans faire appel à un adverbe !
_Il a bu *de quoi* (= assez pour) tuer un cheval_


----------



## whiffet

Whoa, beaucoup de réponses...

Quel est le facteur décisif ? À vrai dire, je ne me soucie pas si "enough" est nécessairement gardé comme un pronom--mais c'est bon à savoir qu'_assez_ peut fonctionner comme ça.

Mais--quoi de l'équivalent en français ? Une autre expression qui signifie la même chose ?


----------

